# website works in firefox but ruined in IE7, help is much apprechiated!



## fightin_champ (Jul 8, 2007)

i am coding my website using dreamweaver cs3. my home page is coded fine along with a few other page but 1 page with alot of pictures on it works fine with firefox but not with IE7. in internet explorer the are random massive spaces between the pictures that are in the list. if you want to see the website for yourself to see wot i mean it's http://monkeymobs.com/nokia.html.

i dont know if this info will help but ill put it down jst incase:

this is the coding for the page :
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">

Free Line Rental Mobile Deals - Free 12 Months Line Rental - The Free Contract Phone Comparison Site


ALL FREE PHONES 
OTHER OFFERS
OUR PICKS
FAQ


*MonkeyMobs - FreeContract phones*


HOME
CONTACT










*Nokia Free Line Rental Mobile Phone Deals*



> Current 12 month free line rental deals on nokia mobile phones: -
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > *Nokia 7373*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...





> > > > Buy it


 



















> > *Nokia N72*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...





> > Buy it


 



















> > *Nokia N70*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...





> > Buy it


 



















> > *Nokia 5300 *
> >
> >
> >
> > ...





> > Buy it


 



















> > *Nokia 6111*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...





> > Buy it


 





















> > *Nokia 6131*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...





> > Buy it


 [/QUOTE]





















> > *Nokia 7360*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 

















> > *Nokia 6290*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 

















> > *Nokia 6630*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...





> > Buy it


 



















> > *Nokia 6300*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...





> > Buy it


 


























Privacy Policy * : * Terms & Conditions 
© Copyright 2007. All rights reserved.

i am new to website making but am quite good at applying myself to comps. i have spent hours trying to work this 1 out with no luck, PLEASE HELP

thank you very much your comments are apprechiated


----------



## fightin_champ (Jul 8, 2007)

and this is my css page that goes with (got as a template not made)

html, body {
margin: 0px;
padding: 0px;
}
body {
font-family: Tahoma, verdana, sans-serif;
font-size: 12px;
}
img {
border: 0px;
}
a {
color: #575757;
font-weight: bold;
text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
color: #2B2B2B;
text-decoration: underline;
}
ul {
margin: 0px 0px 0px 2em;
padding: 0px;
}
li {
list-style: square;
margin: 0px;
padding: 0px;
}
.clear {
clear: both;
}
form {
margin: 0px;
padding: 0px;
}
body {
background: url(images/bg.jpg);
}
#outer {
background: url(images/bg_top.jpg) repeat-x;
min-height: 757px;
padding: 67px 0px;
text-align: center;
}
#wrapper {
text-align: center;
margin: auto;
position: relative;
width: 568px;
}
#nav {
background: url(images/nav_bg.gif) repeat-x;
}
#nav-left {
background: url(images/nav_left.gif) no-repeat;
width: 100%;
}
#nav-right {
background: top right url(images/nav_right.gif) no-repeat;
height: 33px;
}
#nav a, #navb a {
color: #C0C4AB;
text-decoration: none;
font: bold 9px arial, sans-serif;
}
#nav a:hover, #navb a:hover {
color: white;
}
#nav ul {
padding-top: 9px;
}
#nav li {
display: inline;
padding: 0px 15px;
}
#head {
position: relative;
height: 157px;
background: url(images/head_bg.gif);
}
#head h1 {
margin: 0px;
padding: 0px;
position: absolute;
top: 45px;
left: 29px;
width: 264px;
}
.logo {
display: block;
float: left;
border: 2px solid #B3B79E;
border-top: none;
border-bottom: none;
padding: 0px 5px;
font: 20px "arial narrow", arial, sans-serif;
height:55px;
}
.logo .top {
display: block;
color: #303228;
}
.logo .gadgets {
display: block;
color: #6C7376;
font-size: 18px;
margin-top: 0px;
line-height: 32px;

}
#head-left {
position: absolute;
top: 0px;
left: -16px;
width: 15px;
height: 200px;
background: url(images/head_left.gif) no-repeat;
}
#head-right {
position: absolute;
top: 0px;
left: 562px;
width: 16px;
height: 200px;
background: url(images/head_right.gif) no-repeat;
}
#navb {
position: absolute;
top: 138px;
left: 10px;
height: 19px;
}
#navb ul {
margin: 0px;
padding: 0px;
}
#navb li {
float: left;
width: 76px;
height: 19px;
background: url(images/small_nav_tab.gif) no-repeat;
margin: 0px;
padding: 0px;
list-style: none;
text-align: center;
padding-top: 4px;
}
#navb a {
color: #E1E1D5;
}
#head-1 {
position: absolute;
top: -1px;
right: 11px;
width: 237px;
height: 157px;
background: url(images/head_1.jpg) no-repeat;
}
#head-2 {
height: 184px;
background: url(images/head_2.jpg) no-repeat; 
}
#login {
background: url(images/login_bg.jpg) repeat-y;
font-weight: bold;
color: #E1E1D5;
}
#login-bot {
background: bottom url(images/login_bot.jpg) no-repeat;
padding: 6px 0px 19px 0px;
}
#login-box {
float: left;
width: 260px;
}
#login h2 {
margin: 0px;
padding: 0px 0px 3px;
}
#login a {
color: #303228;
}
#login a:hover {
color: #1C1D10;
}
#login-box h2 {
padding: 0px 0px 3px 30px;
margin-left: 45px;
margin-bottom: 3px;
color: #303228;
font: 18px "arial narrow", arial, sans-serif;
background: url(images/h_login.gif) no-repeat;
}
#login-box h2 em {
font-style: normal;
color: #ECEEE4;
}
#login-username {
float: left;
width: 195px;
text-align: right;
color: #303228;
}
#login-username input {
width: 120px;
background: #FFFFFF;
color: #303228;
font-size: 10px;
border: 1px solid #60654E;
}
#login-username div {
padding-bottom: 1px;
}
#login-button {
float: left;
width: 45px;
margin: 2px 10px;
}
#login-box .reg {
text-align: right;
padding: 6px 27px 0px 0px;
}
#login-welcome {
float: right;
width: 278px;
}
#login-welcome div {
padding-right: 23px;
}
#login-welcome h2 {
color: #4E523F;
font: 20px "arial narrow", arial, sans-serif;
margin-bottom: 0.3em;
padding-bottom: 0px;
}
#login-welcome p {
margin-top: 0px;
}
#body {
background: url(images/body_bg.gif) repeat-y;
}
#body-bot {
background: bottom url(images/body_bot.gif) no-repeat;
padding-bottom: 20px;
}
#body h2 {
margin: 0px;
padding: 0px;
background: url(images/body_top.gif) no-repeat;
height: 60px;
color: #303228;
font: normal 18px "arial narrow", arial, sans-serif;
}
#body span {
position: relative;
top: 25px;
left: 40px;
}
#body h2 strong {
color: #982801;
font-weight: normal;
}
#footer {
background: url(images/footer_bg.gif);
margin: 0px 1px;
text-align: right;
padding: 42px 26px 30px 0px;
position: relative;
}
#footer p {
margin: 0px;
padding: 6px 0px;
}
#footloose {
text-align: left;
position: absolute;
top: 7px;
right: 291px;
margin: 0px;
padding: 0px;
text-indent: 0px;
}
#footloose .logo span {
top: 0px;
left: 0px;
}
#items {
margin: 8px 0px 0px 29px;
color: #36382E;
font: 9px tahoma, verdana, sans-serif;
}
.item {
float: left;
width: 232px;
margin-right: 31px;
}
.item h3,.item h3 a {
font-size: 11px;
margin: 12px 0px 6px 0px;
color: #2B2B2B;
}
.item p {
padding: 0px;
margin: 0px 0px 10px 0px;
}
.item .details, .item .addtocart {
font: 11px arial, sans-serif;
color: #FFFFFF;
font-weight: bold;
padding: 1px 5px;
}
.item .details:hover, .item .addtocart:hover {
text-decoration: none;
color: #FFFFFF;
}
.item .details {
background: #982801;
}
.item .addtocart {
background: #60654E;
}
.item .details:hover {
background: #BE3302;
}
.item .addtocart:hover {
background: #73795F;
}
.item .divider {
clear: both;
height: 10px;
background: bottom url(images/dash.gif) repeat-x;
margin-bottom: 8px;
margin-left: 12px;
margin-right: 16px;
}
.left {
float: left;
padding-right: 12px;
}
.right {
float: right;
margin-left: 9px;
}
#banner {
height: 121px;
margin: 0px 11px;
background: #D4D4C5 bottom url(images/banner.gif) repeat-x;
}
#banner-text {
color: #474747;
padding-top: 15px;
 float: right;
width: 252px;
}
#banner-text h3 {
font-size: 11px;
margin: 0px 0px 2px 0px;
padding: 0px;
}
#banner-text a {
color: #036292;
}
#banner-text a:hover {
color: #982801;
}


----------



## nimd4 (Mar 21, 2006)

Internet Exploder doesn't exactly support standards (never has). In this thread here it is mentioned how code must be modified to function with MSIE



> I find it easier not to use the @import but to link both style sheets and to comment out the IE stylesheet like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For most things like Javascript, CSS, there always has to be code for the oh-so-special(-retarded) Micro$oft Internet Exploder and - code that naturally works everywhere else. Good luck


----------



## onelaughatleast (Nov 29, 2007)

I need a teensy bit of help in implementing Nimrod4's suggestion in my page. I made changes on my page that work great in Firefox, but not in IE7. Pictures don't show up, text doesn't etc.

Not sure how where to put Nimrod4's suggestions.

Here is my code:



One Laugh at Least






*


One Laugh at Least!

*




*


Links to Laughs and more

*

*Heynabonics!*





Buy Heyna Stuff
*New Items Daily*

[/B]

Bios
Who are these people anyway? Read all about us!

Christopher ODonnell Law Office
See what our head writer does in his real life.

92.1 Q FM
Wake up with Keith Edwards/Greg Korin

*A couple of Keith/Greg's Movies*
Just one of Keith/Greg's pursuits.

Site for _Who's Famous Now_

 ODYSSEY Fitness, Wilkes-Barre
At the top of Coal St. in Wilkes-Barre, NEPAs favorite fitness center and the site of our next show, December 22. Also, where Shivaun spends her days.

 An Occasional Fish, the movie.

<A HREF="http://xraysmalevich.tripod.com/alternativetonoise/links.html>Alternative to Noise 
*Who says theres nothing to do!*

Picture of you, no camera necessary

Sign
Our Guestbook

Read
Our Guestbook









[/SIZE][/B]

*

The ones who taught you Heynabonics.
NEPA's only Original Sketch Comedy and Improv troupe

*





















Click any face for a bio.

_One Laugh at Least _ members from left: John Schugard, Shivaun O'Donnell, Chris O'Donnell, Jack Gibbons, Greg Korin.But where's Karen Novick you ask? Don't worry, she's just sitting this one out. Check out her bio by clicking the sign behind Greg/Keith's head.



*


125,000 and counting

*

Oh how we wish could say that number referred to $$$. But we are thrilled to say over 125,000 people have seen our _Heynabonics_ video on YouTube.

To celebrate, we're appearing for one night only: *Saturday December 22, 2007* at ODYSSEY Fitness in Wilkes-Barre.

*A full night of comedy - Stand-Up, Sketch and Improv*,

Chris O'Donnell opens the show with his views on life in 2007, in NEPA and with his lovely bride Shivaun. *Original Sketch Comedy* featuring _Heynabonics_ live, uncut and uncensored, plus a whole slew of original sketches about life in NEPA, and life in general.

*Improv*, like you see on _Who's Line is it Anyway_ wraps up the evening where we make it all up in front of your very eyes, using your ideas.

*When and Where*
Show time is 8:15 p.m.  Doors Open at 7:30 p.m.
ODYSSEY Fitness, 401 Coal Street, Wilkes-Barre, PA

*Tickets*
Get your tickets now before theyre all gone.

Tickets $12, Odyssey members $10. Snacks and Bar Refreshments available.

Three ways to get your tickets:




Call ODYSSEY at 570.829.2661



Stop by ODYSSEY anytime from 5:30 a.m. till 10 p.m., Mon-Fri or Sat and Sun 7 a.m. till 8 p.m.



Email:  One Laugh email

*See you at the show!











*
*
*
*
**
*
*
*
*
**
*​*

© One Laugh at Least 2007*


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

http://monkeymobs.com/nokia.html does not go anywhere. I get a Server not found error.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Fyzbo said:


> http://monkeymobs.com/nokia.html does not go anywhere. I get a Server not found error.


The OP didn't reply to this thread. Someone else is piggybacking on it. 

Peace...


----------

